# ALM Tempo diesel made in Yugoslavia



## turbo (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, new to the hobby. I bought a used HO diesel engine marked ALM Tempo made in Yugoslavia. Must be at least 20 years old. The problem is, the axle gears are stripped and the train will not run without skipping down the track. Does anyone have a supply source for replacement parts for trains made in Yugoslavia? 

Thanks


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say this might not be worth fixing as parts would likely not be available.

However alot of the other members here have more knowledge in this area then me so I will let them take a stab at it


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a few AHM pieces (the mark may look like an L though). You can use hobby grade RC motors and brushes in them. Unfortunately the gears are next to impossible to find. They do come up on EBay for sub $20. If you are set on the shell you could swap it with a working one and keep the one you have for parts. I would recommend replacing it altogether though with an Athern blue box. $30 used and better runners. I run the AMH one that I have because they have models/designs that I could not find/afford otherwise.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Shot in the dark!*

You could try to contact IHC(International Hobby Co.) they make Mehano Trains or at least used to. There could be some crossover parts/gears available. I've contacted them and they have been very helpful. give it a shot if you are really serious about restoration. I'd check the AHM/Rivarossi slot in the HO section on Ebay. there was a guy who was hawking alot of parts for both steam/diesel. Hope this helps and good luck:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Go find more at a train show. My theory on keeping old trains is have a good parts supply. For HO Mantua parts are available for steamers. Part suppliers for HO are rare. How much money can you make selling a cheep plastic gear? That's the best I can do.


----------

